# gas prices



## wtxprepper (Jul 30, 2013)

Anybody else's gas prices jump 20 cents per gallon during the day and another 8 cents per gallon over night? I went to work yesterday morning with gas prices at 2.95 a gallon when I got off it was 3.15, and go to get gas this morning and it had jumped again to 3.23. I figured maybe it was cuz of the holidays but Christmas is passed, when most people are traveling. So I thought I would ask if anybody else had noticed it.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Ours went up a straight 30 cents in one shot yesterday. 
My son has some sort of notification he gets on his phone (I don't know the app or email or whatever) that alerts him as to when there's going to be a price increase in the area in the next few hours, and he passes the info on to hubs and me. So far my son's notifications have been spot-on, and we've been able to fill up gas tanks before the price increase. We had too much going on yesterday, though, to get on top of it.


----------



## wtxprepper (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah you have the usual couple cents rate hike but nearly 30 in less than 24 hours and in your case a 30 cent hike is ridiculous, just got to keep an eye on it and see how it plays out


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ours wen't up monday 10 cents. I haven't been out yet taday ta see ifin it wen't up anymore.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

It's up and down here...under $3, over $3, under $3, over $3 daily


----------



## wtxprepper (Jul 30, 2013)

Here it was holding pretty steady around 2.95 for like the past two and a half to three months and then just the sudden spike kinda draws my attention


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Just got back from town, wen't up nother 10 cents taday. Sure it'll keep goin up till after the first a the year. No reason other then ta line there pockets some more.


----------



## nathan (Nov 6, 2008)

3.45 last I checked in east central Ohio, I will hope to find it cheaper along Interstate


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

I think we're down about six cents per litre here (a bit over 20 cents per gallon).


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Down to $7.50 at home.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Our jumped from $2.97 to 3.09 Thursday night.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll have to check tomorrow. Last I saw on... Tuesday, it was $3.17 at my station. That means the price here is $3.17 to $3.30.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Here in the Denver area it jumped up around .25 pretty quickly. I guess Christmas is over so time for the grinch to start raking again.


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

5.60 a gallon down under. I miss the days of cheap fuel. No more american graffiti style cruising the streets for the kids these days lol.

I spose im one of the lucky ones. My prepping mentality of stocking up and huge grocery shops have saved me alot of fuel.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

It was $3.15 for about 3 days. Now its $3.45. It raised virtually overnight too

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Has been $3.12 for quite awhile but it just dropped to $3.09.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Schizophrenic here. $3.09 one day, then up to $3.21, then $3.34, then down to $3.19. WTF?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

PrepN4Good said:


> Schizophrenic here. $3.09 one day, then up to $3.21, then $3.34, then down to $3.19. WTF?


Don't make good sense do it? I can remember when prices stayed the same fer weeks even months. Now it be a day ta day thin an don't really matter what the price a crude oil be, seems ta have little effect on what dirves the price at the pump.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I remember when gas was $.05 per gallon.............


That was when I was in Saudi Arabia! lol


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

eddy_dvyvan said:


> 5.60 a gallon down under. I miss the days of cheap fuel. No more american graffiti style cruising the streets for the kids these days lol.
> 
> I spose im one of the lucky ones. My prepping mentality of stocking up and huge grocery shops have saved me alot of fuel.


$6.10 AU here at the moment. We're lucky with fuel as hubby does a round of the local towns once a month for a survey company and they pay traveling. We do as much of our shopping then as we can .


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Wellrounded said:


> $6.10 AU here at the moment. We're lucky with fuel as hubby does a round of the local towns once a month for a survey company and they pay traveling. We do as much of our shopping then as we can .


Good lord Wellrounded, I used to complain that I had no shoes, until I met the man with no feet.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

LOL.... Enjoy it while you can.. While you all are whining about the price rise, Diesel only dropped about 10 cents a gallon while gas dropped over 50 cents during that same time period. Oil companies keep screwing the truck drivers and farmers more than they do the everyday driver. My entire life, except the last few years, diesel has always been cheaper than gas. Wonder why food prices are high! Oh and diesel also went up along with the gas prices.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

$3.62 per gallon here, way upstate NY> I guess maybe they want the rest of the country to catch up


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

$ 3.77 as of yesterday afternoon in N Cali. It was over $4 bucks a around october but dropped in Nov...probably so people could spend $ on x mas but now thats over so... bend over folks...lol ...Im sure when someone over in the sand box goes to war again it will spike


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Don't make good sense do it? I can remember when prices stayed the same fer weeks even months. Now it be a day ta day thin an don't really matter what the price a crude oil be, seems ta have little effect on what dirves the price at the pump.


It costs the same to produce a barrel of crude one day to the next. It is not like one day it costs $100 a barrel and the next $200 then tomorrow $75. It is what the speculators are betting it will cost, and how much they bet it will cost. They take no hard physical possession of anything, it is all on paper. This is covered in another thread, syphoning off money to make money. These folks produce NOTHING, no goods for sale, no employment, they only make money of everyone else's labor. This is how the current financial situation is!

If, as a carpenter, I could take a job at say... $10/hour. Tomorrow I went to the folks and told them I charged $15/hour, would they still want my services? Nope. They would be like, what the hell are you doing??? BUT! For some reason, gasoline and other commodities have accepted this is 'just the way it is'. There is nothing we can really do about it but buy and use less of these commodities. Not that it will affect the situation, there are plenty of other consumers who will take our place.

Oh, my station was $3.27 yesterday, up ten cents.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Woody said:


> It costs the same to produce a barrel of crude one day to the next. It is not like one day it costs $100 a barrel and the next $200 then tomorrow $75. It is what the speculators are betting it will cost, and how much they bet it will cost. They take no hard physical possession of anything, it is all on paper. This is covered in another thread, syphoning off money to make money. These folks produce NOTHING, no goods for sale, no employment, they only make money of everyone else's labor. This is how the current financial situation is!
> 
> If, as a carpenter, I could take a job at say... $10/hour. Tomorrow I went to the folks and told them I charged $15/hour, would they still want my services? Nope. They would be like, what the hell are you doing??? BUT! For some reason, gasoline and other commodities have accepted this is 'just the way it is'. There is nothing we can really do about it but buy and use less of these commodities. Not that it will affect the situation, there are plenty of other consumers who will take our place.
> 
> Oh, my station was $3.27 yesterday, up ten cents.


I've said fer quite a spell them danged speculators should have ta sit on that fuel fer six months, actually take posseson a it an pay the storage an I bet they' d back off a bunch. I got no use fer em. Worse then leeches.

I know there gonna be some on here say it just be the free market an that wouldn't be fair. Well, what it be doin ta the country ain't right niether.


----------



## Preparednessuk (Apr 17, 2013)

Think yourself lucky you don't live in the uk


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I made the weekly shopping run today and didn't remember to check gas prices, sorry. I had half a tank (EMPTY in my book) and filled up at my place for $3.27.


----------



## wtxprepper (Jul 30, 2013)

Just a bunch of greed filled people, always looking for a way to line there pockets. They think they are bullet proof cuz gas is such a high commodity but like all good things it will come to an end eventually.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Went by my station on the way to the park this afternoon, around 12:30. Sign read $3.33, glad I saved a nickel yesterday! On the way back home, 3 hours later, it read $3.29.


----------

